# New To HorseForum.com



## TobianoGirl (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi,

Yes I'm a newbie! I got board and decided to search for a good horse forum and I decided on this one. I'm in my twenties and I'm from Arkansas. I've been around horses practically all my life. I just recently started rescuing horses and It has been very rewarding. I have a new rescue project going on right now. He is a Tennessee Walker and a very spirited boy but, he is warming up  ! I have 10 horses altogether, 2 cats, 2 dogs, a billion chickens, cows... basically all your farm animals.  I like to trail ride, swim, canoe, fish, hike, take the dogs for long walks before sunset...etc. I have a twin sister. She helps me with the horses & the dog kennel basically, a really big help! I dunno I guess that's about it.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the Horseforum.


----------

